# Beaver?



## SwedishCowboy (Sep 25, 2017)

I finally got my furharvester permit this year but I have been struggling to find a place to trap beavers. I have been told Millcreek Canyon, Big Cottonwood Canyon, and Silver Lake Highway are all closed to trapping by the forest service. Does anyone have any general recommendations for areas that they have seen beavers that I could give it a shot?


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

You are going to have to range a bit further in your quest. You can probably find some on any FS property east of the Wasatch range.

Good luck.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

have you checked with the DWR? I know they are having issues in a few southern utah areas...


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You will find that trapping areas are held just as close to the breast as good elk and deer hunting areas are. 

I would check with the DOW like PBH suggested. You just need to get out and start looking.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Found a place across the street from Samak!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

SwedishCowboy said:


> I finally got my furharvester permit this year but I have been struggling to find a place to trap beavers. I have been told Millcreek Canyon, Big Cottonwood Canyon, and Silver Lake Highway are all closed to trapping by the forest service. Does anyone have any general recommendations for areas that they have seen beavers that I could give it a shot?


I've trapped for more than 40 years and I'd recommend you look closely at the open areas for Beaver trapping. If your looking to make any $$ off the rodent, stay home or go after something else. You'd be lucky if you got $10 from a pelt.

I haven't headed out at all yet this year to lay steel. To dang warm and I hate trapping in the warm conditions. Bring on the cold and a little snow!!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

taxidermist said:


> If your looking to make any $$ off the rodent, stay home or go after something else. You'd be lucky if you got $10 from a pelt.


I wonder if the DWR would pay you to trap problem beavers and make it worth the effort? I'm sure they'd give some dedicated hunter hours...


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

PBH said:


> I wonder if the DWR would pay you to trap problem beavers and make it worth the effort? I'm sure they'd give some dedicated hunter hours...


That would be nice! I had an individual contact me about a beaver problem on his property and was wanting to get them out of the area before they damaged more of his property. I would have been on it and helped out but, the location was in a closed area to beaver trapping. I don't know what ever happened, or if the property owner called the F&G.


----------

